

New search engine launched www.timmp.com - retube

Apparently indexes 130bn pages. Press releases all dated April 01, so April fools? Picked up on this as Metro newspaper (London UK) ran a piece on it a couple of days ago, saying that it had been founded by an 18 year-old who got $6mm funding for it. Can't find any reference to it on TC or elsewhere in blogosphere.
======
fooji
It looks like timmp.com is just using the search api provided by yebol.com. Do
the same search on both of those websites and you get the exact same results,
but formatted slightly differently.

~~~
retube
great tip. yebol has passed me by. thanks

------
jacquesm
Why not post the link directly and add your text as a comment?

Anyway, thanks for pointing this out, it looks to work pretty good, it
actually caught quite a few links that were relevant in searches that I tried
that google missed. There seems to be quite a bit of spam in the results
still.

~~~
retube
> Why not post the link directly and add your text as a comment?

Actually I tried that but I got a submit error. I could add a link _or_ text
but not both.

~~~
jacquesm
It's meant that way, that's why I wrote 'and add your text as a comment'.

~~~
retube
ah, ok, got it. (relative newbie to HN)

------
vyrotek
clickable - <http://www.timmp.com>

